# Say Hi to Ranger!



## tzlj9r (Feb 10, 2015)

This is our new boy Ranger we got from Julie at Bravo Vizsla!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ranger is such a cutie.
I'm a little partial to some of Julie's bloodlines, do mind posting the names of your pups parents?


----------



## tzlj9r (Feb 10, 2015)

He came from Ruckus and Blizzard.


----------



## Beachrat (Dec 1, 2010)

This post should have come with an XXX puppy porn warning.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Ranger, you're one handsome chap


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Ranger! You are sooooo handsome and I LOVE your name! Welcome!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Oh my... that guy looked straight into my soul and said "LOVE ME **** IT"


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

hello Ranger! What a cheeky looking puppy


----------

